# My laptop turns on but the screen shows nothing / remains off.



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi there, I have a Toshiba Equium A300D-16C laptop.

It was fine until now...

When I press the power button, my laptop turns on but the screen remains black / off.
HDD indicator doesn't flash or anything ... ( in case this helps )
I've also tried to remove the battery, hold the power button for 30s and plug the power cord back in... Same thing laptop turns on but screen is black.

I tried to connect my laptop to my PC's monitor using HDMI cable but no success... Laptop turned on but my pc's monitor was showing nothing.

I haven't changed anything inside my laptop or unscrewed it.

PS:
I quite often kept my laptop on the bed/pillow so it may have something to do with overheating or something.

How did I get to this point:

Yesterday my laptop was fine, there was nothing wrong with it... I switched it off at night but when I tried to switch it back on this morning that's where I faced this problem.

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks,
Rejanu.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to TSG!!

With the power adapter connected, and the battery in, do you see the battery charge light come on? Does it power up with the battery out and power adapter connected?


----------



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes battery charge light is on and it does power on when battery is out and adapter connected.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

How are you determining the laptop is turning on if there is no activity lights working and you are not getting any video at all? Using a loptop on a bed or a pillow without any thing under it to allow air flow through the vents, is definitely a Laptop Killer due to over heating problems.


----------



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

When I press a power button, it turns on and I can hear some fans spinning... considering this I guess it is on.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Fans turning does not mean it is running necessarily. Especially considering you get no other indication. Does the Power light come on and stay on?


----------



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

Power light does come on and stays on until I turn off the laptop.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It is possible that the Processor has been damaged.


----------



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

Is there a way to find out was the processor damaged or video card?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Do you hear anything from the Speakers such as beeps? Do you see any indication that the Optical Drive is trying to run? If you are getting no other indicators that it is running other than the power light and the fan running ie No Hard drive activity, No Video I would say it is either the motherboard or the processor. If this were under warranty, I would send it back to Toshiba. If the warranty is up, you could take it to a computer repair shop to see if they can troubleshoot the bad component.


----------



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

when I press the power button and my laptop appears to be on, I can hear the HDD starts spinning, however the light that is indicating HDD activity is permanently off, it doesn't flash at all. I can also say that it sure doesn't boot up the os.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you sure you hear the Hard Drive Starting or is it the Optical Drive you hear trying to start? On my Toshiba Satelite and my Dell Inspiron I can not hear the hard drive running even if I put my eear to the case, but I can hear the optical drive spin up at start up looking for a disc.


----------



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

I've recorded a video. Give me a sec will posting within next 2mins.


----------



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

http://downloads.e3mc.net/IMG_0110.wmv


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I watched the Video, Yu have the power light and the Hot button lights working. If it were a problem with the video it may not keep the OS from Booting. But as the Video is integrated on the motherboard, if that were the problem it would still require a mothrboard replacement, a Major Expense. I don't know about your Computer, but on my Dell I can change the Processor with out major disassembly of the system.


----------

